# Corsair RMA experience?



## Nater (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey guys, look at this e-mail I received from Corsair.






You can see my initial e-mail that was generated in their system, when I created the support ticket.  I'm pretty sure I had to input ALL of that information (address/phone/etc) when filling out the ticket.  I also attached pictures of the receipt, the original box (showing UPC/model/serial), and a picture of the headset showing the serial/model.  They're literally attached to the e-mail their support just sent asking me for them.

Is this going to be this painful the whole way through?  I mean, who am I dealing with here anyways?  Rich or Chad? 

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 22, 2019)

took me a second to see what you meant by Richard or Chad, lol... yikes.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 22, 2019)

Just going to share my two cents here. I've had to RMA a PSU to corsair a while back, the AX1200, and had a pleasant experience throughout. At the time, the AX1200 was discontinued and they wanted to replace it with an AX1200i for me instead. I told them I did not want the AX1200i, so they gave me a refund for the price I paid for the AX1200 on the receipt I had attached for them.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 22, 2019)

Haha nahh they had me do the same thing for a bum fan and it was quick and painless from there.

What I really want to know is why having them send me the replacement in advance was double the price of what I was sending back. They wanted $100 to send me two new ML140s before the rma'd ones got to them. Pretty nice profit had I forgotten! 

It's like "Oh sure... $100 deposit on two fans? Pretty reasonable..."


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 22, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Haha nahh they had me do the same thing for a bum fan and it was quick and painless from there.
> 
> What I really want to know is why having them send me the replacement in advance was double the price of what I was sending back. They wanted $100 to send me two new ML140s before the rma'd ones got to them. Pretty nice profit had I forgotten!
> 
> It's like "Oh sure... $100 deposit on two fans? Pretty reasonable..."




remind me to avoid Corsair in the future. I was going to anyway but eh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2019)

Ive RMA'd quite a few things via corsair and the CS has been OK - though this was a good few years ago....

I RMA'd a  HX1050 - they sent me back an AX1200
LEDs on my Corsair 760T FP died - They send me out a replacement.
I RMA'd Multiple K70 keyboards - I basically RMA'd 3 keyboards that had LEDs die within a month or just over a month of ownership and since they failed to provide me a shipping label each and every time. I eventually worked out that it cost me a total of around $70 or just over $70 in shipping and i was f**king pissed because I spent as much on shipping as what the keyboard was worth as everything had to be sent to the Netherlands or Hong Kong - I kicked up a fuss and they reimbursed all my shipping fees and sent me spare wrist rest with the K70 they were sending me back.

Most of my interactions with Corsair were through messaging their rep on TPU who used to be Greybeard at the time and he helped me out a whole lot when it came to the keyboard stuff. Sadly he's long gone.

Best thing to go about an RMA with corsair is see if you can contact a rep on their forums because I hear they are pretty active there and they are a lot more helpful in escalating stuff and getting things done than their regular CS team. They will elevate your ticket and get you to the people and the department you need to speak to before letting them deal with you and by then its a pretty much a home run for both parties.


We currently have George from Corsair here but he's rarely here and even then doesn't respond to messages. I remember there being another corsair rep that took over when GreyBeard left but he/she hasnt really made themselves that known on TPU. I cant remember that persons username. 

Greybeard was an awesome guy though. I used to lurk on the corsair forums and he was always helping people out with RMAs. If i remember correctly, rumor was that he left corsair and went to work for Thermaltake though i could be wrong..




I ended up selling off that K70 i got from back from RMA immediately but i still use the spare wrist rest they sent me with my DuckyShine III.

Ive had to RMA a few other Corsair PSUs since but since my purchases were from Amazon, I dealt directly with them instead.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 22, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> remind me to avoid Corsair in the future. I was going to anyway but eh.


Whaaa? Bu-buuut they'll give it baaaack! Like REALLY! They just wanna hoooollld it for a whiiiillle!!!

As ridiculous as it was, it was otherwise a decent experience. They're at least easy to get in touch with, not completely clueless, and pretty up on the correspondence. When it comes to hardware, at least. I've always liked their service... especially when it comes to case parts. I don't know if it's true anymore, but I've always liked them for thier tendency to be reasonable and send me spare parts with no hassle. So many brands out there now will do anything to hold out on any sorts of parts and can't seem to grasp the concept of you swapping screws on your case, let alone an IO panel! The only other one on that list for me now is NZXT, who similarly has been willing to send me case parts out of warranty for the cost of shipping, no questions asked, in fact.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2019)

I've also had crap support from them online.

Had software issues with iCue (along with literally everyone else on the faulty version they put out, that broke downgrading as well - if you tried, it could break sound for your OS and break control of all corsair devices amongst other problems) and got incredibly generic useless replies

"Hey, HWInfo64 breaks the commander pro completely and it persists between reboots please look into this conflict"
Reply was "AMD has acknowledged issues with AMD third gen and bad idle temps"


You... what now? (also relevant, iCue cant read third gen CPU temps at all, and breaks idle on them causing the temps to be higher for no reason.
I do not have a third gen CPU, which was in all the info given when making the report.

Edit: looked at corsair George, our nice local rep. "Last seen Dec 23, 2018" - epic.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Edit: looked at corsair George, our nice local rep. "Last seen Dec 23, 2018" - epic.


Maybe he'll be back for Christmas this year again?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Edit: looked at corsair George, our nice local rep. "Last seen Dec 23, 2018" - epic.



He's one of corsairs big PR people. Not in the same roll as GreyBeard. George normally does interviews and PR stuffs for big events where they talk about new products coming out etc etc. So I kind of expect him to always be busy 


Like I said. I know there was a replacement for GreyBeard, i just can't remember who


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 22, 2019)

Well at least they are not as bad as Asus.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 22, 2019)

I have purchased 5 AIO from them and 4 kits of ram and never had to contact customer service once for an RMA.. 

icue was bugged at the launch of Ryzen 3000 and they were very helpful and knowledgeable  about the issue.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 22, 2019)

Although I've never had to deal with Corsair on RMA's, here is a few things I've learned about RMA's over the years:

1. Be 1000% certain that you follow their requirements TO THE LETTER for every single piece of documentation, forms, receipts etc, down to dotting all your I's & crossing every T......

2. If you have to mail in documentation, use Priority Mail, which gives you a tracking number to prove the info was both sent by you and delivered to them.

3. Keep clean, legible copies of EVERYTHING you submit, and precise log notes of everyone you speak to..when, where, date, time, summary of the discussion etc....

4.  Repeatedly follow-up all submissions with emails/phone calls every 3-5 days to confirm that they got the info & have entered it into their system in a timely manner.  If not, *politely but firmly* request an escalation to the next higher level. 

4. In the event of delays or run-arounds, *DO NOT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER.  If the person on the phone does not wanna cooperate, don't argue with them.  Just hang up, wait 5 minutes, call back and ask for a different person or a supervisor, while making it 1000% clear that you are not happy about the results of your last call and demand to get the issue resolved without additional calls.*

These steps have saved me considerable aggravation in the past and therefore I will stick with them for the foreseeable future.

Good luck with your return


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 22, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Well at least they are not as bad as Asus.



That's like saying it's only a dumpster, it's not on fire yet.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 22, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I have purchased 5 AIO from them and 4 kits of ram and never had to contact customer service once for an RMA..
> 
> icue was bugged at the launch of Ryzen 3000 and they were very helpful and knowledgeable  about the issue.



I have never had any issue with any Corsair hardware. I actually really like their Link software but I find that the first release is the only one that shows all of my hardware.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I have purchased 5 AIO from them and 4 kits of ram and never had to contact customer service once for an RMA..
> 
> icue was bugged at the launch of Ryzen 3000 and they were very helpful and knowledgeable  about the issue.


The last AIO I had to RMA was something like the original H60, so maybe seven years ago...
That went via the local distributor though.
The replacement is still going strong, in my NAS.


----------



## Nater (Oct 22, 2019)

Well the mic on the HS50 is absolute shit.  I can't fathom how it made it through all these review sites unscathed.  I hope upon hope I did get a lemon, because I fought for months trying to get it working right (it would pick up sound from the headset speakers, until you turned the sensitivity down so far it didn't pick up anything at all), until it quit working entirely the other day.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

Nater said:


> Well the mic on the HS50 is absolute shit.  I can't fathom how it made it through all these review sites unscathed.  I hope upon hope I did get a lemon, because I fought for months trying to get it working right (it would pick up sound from the headset speakers, until you turned the sensitivity down so far it didn't pick up anything at all), until it quit working entirely the other day.


My HS60 mic was fine. Not great, but fine, so I'd say you got a lemon.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2019)

I've only got hte void and void pro and have no mic issues - one of my gaming clan has a H50? H60? (i've forgotten) and her mic quality is above my voids


----------



## Jetster (Oct 23, 2019)

*I've never RMAed a Corsair product

Corsair George*

If you say his name three times, he will show
serously im him maybe it emails him


----------



## Nater (Oct 28, 2019)

Update:
So they're apparently out of the HS50 Carbon (black version), asked me if it was ok if I would be ok w/ the PS4 (blue) or Xbox(green) version.  Whatever.  Ship the green.  Probably won't hear anything again till later this week.


----------



## Nater (May 1, 2020)

Another update:

The replacement HS50 Headset mic died now too.  I'm not bothering again.  Goodbye Corsair.  Bought the kid an Arctis 1.  See how long they last.   I've been happy with my Arctis 7 Wireless, and I offered him those, but he didn't want to deal with batteries ever dying on him.


----------

